
Working (or not working perhaps) with friends - mattculbreth
http://justinkownacki.blogspot.com/2007/03/get-by-or-not-with-little-help-from.html
======
mattculbreth
I agree with others around here that doing it by yourself is going to limit
your scalability. I'm working with friends right now, but we've done a good
job (at least I think we have, we'll see) outlining the expectations and goals
of each of us. So far so good, and things are going well. I think that if
you've got good, open communication in your business you're fine in general.

I've had issues in the past with friends and business when communication
wasn't explicit.

------
Readmore
I'm currently talking with a friend about starting a business that I had
already considered starting on my own. We have worked together in the past and
things went well but I can definitely see how some of the 'friend problems' in
this article would apply to our working arrangement. Is it better to try and
go it alone or take the chance and work with a friend as a co-founder?

